# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Aktiiviset jäsenet

## JSL

Mitä tarkoittaa etusivun alaosassa oleva aktiivisten jäsenten määrä, joka tällä hetkellä taitaa olla 346?

----------


## Hartsa

Pitämällä hiirtä paikallaan siinä kohtaa tulee teksti "viimeisen 30 päivän sisällä".

Onko jäsen aktiivinen jos kirjautuu tunnuksilla mutta ei kirjoita yhtään viestiä pitkään aikaan?

----------

